# Just trying to help!



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I am a little frustrated tonight. I got an email from a friend saying she saw a post on a facebook animal page where a woman was trying to rehome her female rat. The rat is living in a bird cage and is kept alone and the woman selling her needs her gone ASAP because she cannot have her in her apartment. I contacted the woman, told her I would be willing to take the rat (without the supplies... meaning she could still sell the extra supplies for cash on craigslist or something) and I would be willing to quarantine the rat at my mothers house and introduce her to my mischief of 5 females so that she does not have to live alone any longer. I sent her pictures of my DCN and my 5 girls and she seemed so excited to have someone who would spoil her rat and give her a good home. 

The ONLY issue was that the woman told me she wanted $20 for the rat alone (standard coat dumbo black berkshire - probably from the local petshop) because that's what she bought her for. I told her I was short on cash (it's Christmas!) and didn't want to resort to pulling money out of my savings account for animal emergencies because I feel its highly likely her rat will end up needing vet care anyway. She's now decided not to give me the rat and instead to sell her to someone else who will pay the $20. I'm not sure if I should give in and just pay her so I can adopt this rat and take good care of her, or if I should stand my ground and not give her money for a mistreated rat needing care. I know if I don't adopt her I can't guarantee she will go to a good home, but I also can't rescue every rat I see and I feel like this lady should be willing to hand over her mistreated rat free of charge to someone who is willing to spend their time and money rehabilitating and loving the rat.

Why do people have to be so greedy... does making back the $20 you spent on this rat really matter to you so much more than ensuring she gets a good home and lots of love in the future???

/endrant


----------

